

Twitter Gets DDOSed  - zaveri
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/06/oooh-dramatic-twitter-gets-ddosed/

======
jgrahamc
So dramatic that Arrington added a grocer's apostrophe to the title. Goodness,
the news that Twitter has been DDoSed most be causing overwhelming excitement
out in California.

~~~
mcantor
Upvoted for inspiring me to Google "grocer's apostrophe" and eventually
leading me to the Wikipedia page on apostrophe's :-> in general, which I found
to be startlingly fascinating.

~~~
jgrahamc
"apostrophes" not "apostrophe's" :-)

~~~
yan
Nothing get's by you.

------
mrtron
[http://status.twitter.com/post/157191978/ongoing-denial-
of-s...](http://status.twitter.com/post/157191978/ongoing-denial-of-service-
attack)

More informative than the spamrticle.

------
j_baker
So... how do I tweet about this outage?

------
bbuffone
It was probably caused by Robert Scoble unfollowing 106,000 people.

<http://mashable.com/2009/08/06/twitter-purge/>

------
yan
a.k.a. "people are twittering"

------
monkeygrinder
it's still down!

